# Debussy Bergamasque Prelude



## TinyTim

I have a question about playing the rolled bass chords (tenths) in the Bergamasque Prelude, for example mm. 78, 79 and 80. Should I play these rolled chords at the beginning of each measure beginning with the 5th finger and ending the chord with the thumb, or is it easier to do a crossover and end with the index finger?


----------



## Bettina

TinyTim said:


> I have a question about playing the rolled bass chords (tenths) in the Bergamasque Prelude, for example mm. 78, 79 and 80. *Should I play these rolled chords at the beginning of each measure beginning with the 5th finger and ending the chord with the thumb*, or is it easier to do a crossover and end with the index finger?


Yes, I think it's best to use fingers 5 3 2 1 for these chords, if you want to play them all with your left hand. However, an alternate option would be to play the top note of each chord with your right hand, and then quickly jump from there to the right hand melody note. For example, in bar 78 you could play the D with your right thumb and then leap up to the high G with finger 5. This might be a good option if your right hand is significantly more flexible than your left hand.


----------



## TinyTim

Thanks for your suggestion, Bettina. I have been using your suggested 5 3 2 1 for these chords, and it is working well.


----------

